# Foam Insulation in Rafters



## jklingel (Dec 21, 2008)

You apparently agreed to have a conditioned attic, which means it is living space, just like your living room. There is no point in adding insulation between conditioned rooms, unless you want to reduce noise a somewhat. If they used open cell foam, it probably needs to be painted w/ a vapor retarding paint. Talk to the contractor about which they used. If they said nothing, it is probably closed cell. Buildingscience.com, greenbuildingadvisor.com, and other places have good resources on this type of installation.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

6-7" of open cell probably isn't enough in this case.

You should have at least and R-30 across the roof or at least 8-9".

You could add insulation across the floor if you so desire and it would have some impact.

+1 on checking out building science.com


----------



## marine02ss (Mar 29, 2012)

Are you saying to put batt insulation directly under the foam or on the ceiling joist where the sheetrock is? Another ? would I use unface batt or faced batt because I know the foam is already acting a a vapor barrier.


----------

